# Looking for a new short barrel revolver.



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got a couple low priced (pot metal) 38 special revolvers that I would like to replace. I want a gun to use for all time concealed carry, I always have a jacket on and am quite used to a shoulder rig. Looked at a Dan Wesson Model 9 pistol pac which seemed pretty nice, however there don't seem to be any of those around. One of my current 'cheap' revolvers is an Argentina made that is very similar to a S&W. I like the grips and style of those. So what do you recommend?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

S&W 686 or a Ruger SP101. I would get a .357 and load it with .38 +P.

Ruger SP101® Double-Action Revolver Models

Product: Model 686 Plus


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

I would second the choice of the Ruger SP101--if, and only if, you were also going to target shoot with the revolver periodically.

I have "carry" firearms and "sport" firearms. In the light weight revolver category I use an SW 360PD. Yeah, it's got an alloy frame and snub nose barrel and .357 rounds are brutal.

But a defensive firearm is useless is you leave it at home, the 360PD is light enough to go everywhere.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I won't recommend a revolver, because your post makes me believe that you have relatively little experience.
So what I do recommend instead is that you get some training. Take a couple of good concealed-carry classes that concentrate on carry methods and shooting.

One thing that a practical carry class may show you is that a shoulder-holster is an inefficient and uncomfortable way to carry a concealed weapon.
Once you begin having to make quick, effective presentations, you may find that you want to scrap your shoulder holster.

Also, in a good class run by an experienced instructor, you will probably be able to try out several different carry guns.
Then you will be better able to make your own choice.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I won't recommend a revolver, because your post makes me believe that you have relatively little experience.
> So what I do recommend instead is that you get some training. Take a couple of good concealed-carry classes that concentrate on carry methods and shooting.
> 
> One thing that a practical carry class may show you is that a shoulder-holster is an inefficient and uncomfortable way to carry a concealed weapon.
> ...


Steve;
I've had a CCW for over twenty years and have carried for that long...Even had the old concealed carry 40 years ago when they were tough to get. As I said I always wear a jacket or sport coat so a shoulder carry works real well for me. I have carried a Ruger P90 in a shoulder rig. Perhaps you didn't understand my post. I said I wanted to replace my old 'cheap' revolvers and get a different carry gun. I have tried other carry rigs and have always gone back to a shoulder rig. I've worn out at least two of them. So I'm not quite the novice you apparently think I am. I find a shoulder rig very comfortable. I don't know what kind of carry you use, but if I'm standing with my arms crossed, my hand is already on my weapon. Makes it pretty fast.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*Thank you*

...TheTourist and GCBHM. Both your suggestions make sense. I like the look of the S&W 686, though the Ruger is nice also...Will do some looking to handle both and see what I like.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Steve;
> I've had a CCW for over twenty years and have carried for that long...Even had the old concealed carry 40 years ago when they were tough to get. As I said I always wear a jacket or sport coat so a shoulder carry works real well for me. I have carried a Ruger P90 in a shoulder rig. Perhaps you didn't understand my post. I said I wanted to replace my old 'cheap' revolvers and get a different carry gun. I have tried other carry rigs and have always gone back to a shoulder rig. I've worn out at least two of them. So I'm not quite the novice you apparently think I am. I find a shoulder rig very comfortable. I don't know what kind of carry you use, but if I'm standing with my arms crossed, my hand is already on my weapon. Makes it pretty fast.


I must say (well, I don't have to but will anyway) that a 'shoulder rig' shouldn't have to be an uncomfortable way to carry a j-frame stubby. However, seems like a compact 9 would be more practical, as long as you practice finding the grip in a hurry.

Um, how much of your time is spent standing around with your arms crossed?


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

hillman said:


> I must say (well, I don't have to but will anyway) that a 'shoulder rig' shouldn't have to be an uncomfortable way to carry a j-frame stubby. However, seems like a compact 9 would be more practical, as long as you practice finding the grip in a hurry.
> 
> Um, how much of your time is spent standing around with your arms crossed?


Hillman,,, It seems like most of my time these days is standing around with my arms crossed wondering "Why did you, or how did you do that.?????"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Steve;
> I've had a CCW for over twenty years and have carried for that long...Even had the old concealed carry 40 years ago when they were tough to get...


Sorry 'bout that.
I assumed that you were new to the game because you admitted to carrying "cheap, pot-metal" guns.
Normally, that's a neophyte's game, and not something that most experienced shooters would do.



Slowalkintexan said:


> ...I always wear a jacket or sport coat so a shoulder carry works real well for me...if I'm standing with my arms crossed, my hand is already on my weapon. Makes it pretty fast.


My statement about the speed and comfort of shoulder-holster carry was based upon the knowledge that a quick and effective presentation from a shoulder rig depends upon the use of two hands in concert, that a single-hand presentation from a shoulder rig wastes a lot of effort and quickness overcoming the "slack" inherent in the rig, and that my own back and shoulders suffer unpleasantly when I carry that way.
I'm glad to hear that you are not bothered by these problems.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here you go, a S&W performance center 686 plus. It's a huge step up from the pot metal revolvers, but you only live once.:smt1099

Product: Model 686


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are accustomed to and like light-weight revolvers in .38 Special, I would recommend either the S&W Model 642 Airweight, or the Ruger LCR in .38 Special. The S&W 642 is a proven platform in .38 Special and is light and comfortable to carry (although I would prefer it on the belt, personally). The Ruger LCR is a new technology polymer frame revolver, whose main selling point is a nice, smooth trigger (the 642 has a decent trigger, as well).

Beyond that, I would also recommend a .357 magnum in a 3" barrel, if you can stand a little more weight, and for that you need a larger framed revolver. The Ruger SP-101 would be a great choice, if it has a good trigger, or there are several S&W's that you might find appropriate. Be advised that a .357 Magnum with self-defense loads will have a considerable 'buck' in a small revolver, and you may find it uncomfortable in extended practice sessions, which you probably already understand that you need plenty of, with small handguns. The good thing is that you can do the bulk of your practice with .38 Specials or reduced load .357s. Just be careful to clean each chamber of the cylinder carefully, after shooting a lot of 'cheap' .38 Special ammo in a .357 chamber.

I agree with the others about shoulder carry being less desirable, but you apparently have more experience with that than most folks, so I'll defer to your judgment on that.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you, Steve. The two 'cheapies' that I have, have each more than 1,000 round through them over the years. Really can't believe it. One of them, the Argentine, I've taken the rear sight off and ground the front sight down. That gun is so old the hammer drops right on the cartridge, no transfer bar. The best thing about a revolver is that it always goes 'bang', never goes 'click'. I 'point' shoot them both, at a distance of 5 yards. I think I'm pretty good with them. Can put 6 shots in a cigarette pack at that distance. If I need to shoot at a longer distance I'll go home and get a rifle or shotgun, lol. 
What I like about a shoulder rig is the weight is all carried on my shoulders on wide leather straps, so after this long I don't even notice the weight,, I've tried belt carry and it just isn't comfortable or easy for me.

Bisley, Thanks for your imput, Now I have two more revolvers to check out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I like S&W revolvers, but to tell you the truth, the Ruger is a really good feeling and reliable piece. I think you'll like it, but you can't miss either way. As you can see, the Ruger is quite a bit less, but I don't think you're skimping on quality at all.


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

S&W J Frame model 60 in most all of its configurations using a short barrel. This truly is a pocket gun. Bianchi makes an excellent pocket holster to keep the lint out and both gun and holster drop right into the front pocket. Also there's a fellow on Amazon making what I consider the perfect carry holster. It uses the stiffest piece of leather folded in half and stiffened to that shape. There then is a plastic/resin sort of block shaped to the gun's trigger guard and such to lock the gun into position and not allow the gun to slip past the edges. This holster wallet is then placed in the back weak hand side, pocket. The draw is with the weak hand and when out, you simply release pressure on the side of the wallet and out drops the gun into the strong side hand and then you are set to go. I currently have two. One for my Sig P238 and another for my Bond Arms 3" 45LC. Both work like a champ. I carry the P238 most all of the time and I forget it's even there. I made a complementary magazine holster for the other back pocket using again, stiff leather and this time a piece of .080 Kydex. No printing possible. Well the guy now makes them for the S&W J Frame as well. Just type in wallet holster on the Amazon site and you'll see what I'm talking about. Great stuff. Smithy.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Just shot a S&W Model 19. What a sweet gun!!. It had a 6" barrel so it's too big for concealed carry. however a very nice gun. Machined very well, assembled perfectly. I like that S&W keep improving their guns as time goes on. This was a 19-6.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> I've got a couple low priced (pot metal) 38 special revolvers that I would like to replace. I want a gun to use for all time concealed carry, I always have a jacket on and am quite used to a shoulder rig. Looked at a Dan Wesson Model 9 pistol pac which seemed pretty nice, however there don't seem to be any of those around. One of my current 'cheap' revolvers is an Argentina made that is very similar to a S&W. I like the grips and style of those. So what do you recommend?


I carry these four and am very pleased with their performance, accuracy, and price; just click them...
• *Taurus® Mdl 85SS2UL*
• *Taurus® Mdl 605SS2*
• *Taurus® Mdl 617SS2*
• *S&W® BG38*


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Just shot a S&W Model 19. What a sweet gun!!. It had a 6" barrel so it's too big for concealed carry. however a very nice gun. Machined very well, assembled perfectly. I like that S&W keep improving their guns as time goes on. This was a 19-6.


The Model 10 is another S&W, in .38 Spl. that is usually a sweet shooter and looks good. They can often be found in the $300-$400 range, and carry pretty well, concealed, with a 4" barrel. The grip size is more of a factor for concealment than barrel length, up to about 4".


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

S&W "Chief's Special" in .38 SPL. You'll forget it's there...until you need it.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't go wrong with an SP-101 for social work and you'll NEVER wear it out. 

Ruger has another that it just released the LCR with the 3" barrel. It's extremely light and the action is well proven.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Another vote for the Mod.10 I have one with a 2" bbl and it is indeed a sweet shooter.It is heavy enough that +P ammo is not really unpleasant other than flash and muzzle blast. I usually carry standard pressure rounds in it.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> S&W "Chief's Special" in .38 SPL. You'll forget it's there...until you need it.


A version of this is my "default" carry gun: an old 5 shot S&W Airweight Bodyguard .38 spl revolver, been carrying one off and on for over 35 years. The shrouded hammer works great with an IWB holster (my usual carry) and should also work well in a shoulder rig (maybe upside down carry?) But with a shoulder holster, you certainly have a wider variety of options than those of us carrying IWB, or on some sort of belt holster....... even up to big N frame revolvers or large semi auto pistols. (I carried a 6" S&W Model 28 Highway Patrolman in a shoulder rig for awhile, many many many years ago..... it was my on-duty gun and I liked it so much I also carried it off duty......it just got too big and heavy after awhile, and tough to carry when winter's cold turned into summer's heat and humidity!) Let us know what you finally settle on!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm still studying.. I was wondering when some one would mention Taurus. They do have some nice looking guns and I like 7 rounds, though S&W has some 7 rounders too. How does Taurus make them so much lower priced? And I'm also wondering why nobody has mentioned Colt revolvers yet. Seems like Colt is the more stable company over the years, with S&W being bought and sold so many times...............just wondering. I have carried 38 special so long, and am so used to it.....just don't know yet.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*On a slightly different note*

... I saw a study on which calibers stop an attacker better. I know it was kinda rough survey but they showed that little ol' 22 was the best. So if you have a 22 revolver with 9 or 10 shots, and very little recoil, wouldn't that be the one to carry. ???
Though I doubt I could get away with carrying a 'mouse-gun'.


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

The whole stink about 38 special especially from a revolver came from the (help me history buffs?) war of past where the troops were complaining that they were not getting reliable results and blamed the whole concept of 38 special and the revolvers in use at the time. Now imagine what was the loading of the day? I'm guessing some pretty wimpy loads wouldn't you? That and a antiquated revolver design with all of it's hiccups and such.

Now fast forward to todays revolvers and ammo loadings and there is a world of difference. Sure an army's front line that have nothing be more troops behind the front line may eat up any effect of the round that may have been or latter a drug crazed individual that can have four sets of taser lines sticking in him and he's still on the offense, neither would be a good testing place for any sort of ammunition. Remember more deaths occur from the lowly 22LR than any other round and its power? I'd take the 38 any time.

Another thought I often heard at the SASS ranges when talk of personal defense or home defense came into question. Even those old black powder round equivalents we were shooting seemed mild compared to the hot loads of today, you still wouldn't want to get shot by one. A 158 grain slug coming out at close to 1000 fps is a deadly tool to say the least and should dispatch most all of hostile aggression towards one self. My J Frame model 60 has a larger - somthing at the end of it meaning that it will also handle 357 rounds, is still loaded, practiced, kept, and carried with nothing more than standard or at home a little hopped up 38 special rounds. I'd stick with the 38 special and shoot inexpensive rounds while keeping a nest egg of Hornady Personal Defense rounds to do business with. Smithy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Smithy said:


> The whole stink about 38 special especially from a revolver came from the (help me history buffs?) war of past where the troops were complaining that they were not getting reliable results and blamed the whole concept of 38 special and the revolvers in use at the time...


It was the aftermath of the Spanish-American War, in which the US took over the Philippines.
The US had promised the Filipinos that they could have independence, but when the war was over we went back on our word.
Soon the US was involved in the same insurrection by the Filipinos that had vitiated the rule of the Spanish.

At the time, the US military had just adopted the latest in service pistols: The double-action revolver with swing-out cylinder, in .38 "Long" Colt.
The (approximately) 150-grain bullet came out of the gun at under 900fps. Even multiple hits on Filipino insurrectionists didn't stop them.
Very soon, that led to the re-adoption of the (1873) Single Action Army pistol in .45 Colt: A 250-grain bullet at under 900fps did stop the Filipinos.
In the end, the US adopted the M1911, firing a 230-grain bullet at about 850fps (which duplicated the ballistics of the .45 Colt).

The .38 round which gave the bullets' diameter a bad name was nothing like the modern .38 Special, but the bad reputation just followed the bullet.
It was compounded when, for WW2, the British asked Colt's and S&W to make modern revolvers in 0.380-200, the then-current British service load.
Its ballistics duplicated that of the .38 S&W round: A 200-grain bullet at less than 800fps. It was definitely not a manstopper.
That added to the .38's bad reputation.


----------



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Steve: I knew there was someone out there with the scoop. Thanks for the history lesson. I had totally forgotten just what made up the problem with the 38 caliber round and gun and you certainly fixed that lack of knowledge. Thanks again. Smithy.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*Dan Wesson Pistol pac's*

Been looking at some of those in .357 , seem to be pretty well thought of. Any comments on those??


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like DW's, personally. I had a 6" 15-2 that I gave to my SIL because I had a GP-100 and a Model 66-2 that I shot just as well in 4" barrel, because they had nicer triggers. But, then, I only shoot DA revolvers in DA mode. The DW was fine in single action mode.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

The Dan Wesson Pistol Pacs are looking really good. While I can find many online, I can't find any locally or within reasonable distance to see how they feel in my hand. Wouldn't want to spend a grand and then find I don't like the feel of it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> The Dan Wesson Pistol Pacs are looking really good. While I can find many online, I can't find any locally or within reasonable distance to see how they feel in my hand. Wouldn't want to spend a grand and then find I don't like the feel of it.


Yeah, that's really the only problem with that type gun (the less popular types like DW, CZ, etc.) are just not carried much by local dealers. My understanding is that the DW revolvers are very similar to S&W, but I wouldn't want to drop a grand to find out either.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Just got A Dan Wesson Field pistol pac. Two 8" barrels and a 4" barrel,, beeeuuuutttiiifullll gun. It's 32 H&R mag. Now, I'm supposed to use this as a carry gun,,,,don't think so,, too pretty for that. Now what do I do??


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Now what do I do??


Now, you post a picture of it.

Dan Wesson is good, if it's the same as the older ones. The 6" Model 15-2 that I had didn't have a great DA trigger, but was OK for single action. I gave it to my son-in-law because I really only like to shoot DA revolvers in DA mode. I'm not crazy about .32, but a lot of folks like them.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

I like my Ruger sp101 and I just got another cool revolver. A 1969 Colt Detective Special (38 sp.) w/ 2" barrel.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

S&W 327 8 shot 38/357 2" 686PC 2-1/2" 38/357 586L Comp 3" 38/357 Both are 7 Shots The Last One Is Ported The First One is A Beer Can And A Handel But Nice !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If I could only have one it would be the S&W 640 J-frame all stainless steel 38/357 hammerless.


----------



## gvaldeg1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I second the recommendation for the Ruger LCR but I suggest getting the 357 rather than the 38. The LCR has incredibly good trigger pull and, if you get the 357, you have your choice of shooting 357s, 38 Special +Ps, or "regular" 38 Specials.


----------



## ZenShot (Oct 16, 2015)

For concealed carry, something that is no heavier than about 20 oz would be most comfortable.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

shootbrownelk said:


> S&W "Chief's Special" in .38 SPL. You'll forget it's there...until you need it.


This right here should work for you.
I came upon a 1969, Chief's Special from a friend of mine at my club. What a sweet handgun. This one is my nightstand gun.


----------

